# FNG here looking for advice :)



## pudzian (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello all,

My goal for this post is to help brand new users like myself in getting the most helpful information available in regards to starting a first cycle. Before I ever did any research, I was always under the impression that simply taking anadrol/ dianabol alone will make you huge. I had no idea that it takes a precise selection of different supplements to maintain a safe and stable cycle, and that there are specific formulas for each individual. I consider myself physically fit, but now I am looking for that extra push. I???m not a seasoned body builder by any means, so I???d like to start slow and work my way up with as little risk to my body as possible. I have read HeavyIron???s ???First Cycle and PCT??? in the Anabolic Zone forum twice now and I???m still confused on some of the language and abbreviations. Where do I find these products and how much they usually cost? Is oral or injectable preferred? In order for you guys to know me better, here are my current stats:

Age: 23 non-smoker
Height: 6???1???
Weight: 195 lb.
Max Squat: 290lb. 
Max Bench: 200lb. (yes I???m weak, that???s why I???m here)
Body Fat: 11.5%

In the past, I have mixed and matched pre-workout shakes (Assault), protein (Gold Standard 100% Whey), Nitric Oxide booster (Force Factor), and Creatine. I eat healthy lean food and always look at the labels to stay away from too much sodium and fat. On average I eat about 3200 calories a day. I work out 5 days a week for about 1 to 1½ hours and run outside 3 miles every other day. I have done this routine for about the last 3 weeks. I haven???t been very dedicated on keeping a meal plan and a tight workout regimen but if I do start a cycle I will absolutely follow all instructions to the T. I want to get bigger, stronger, and faster, while maintaining a stable chemical balance. Is the ???First Cycle and PCT??? right for me?

Any and all help is appreciated, and thank you for your post!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*pudzian* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sandman69 (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome *pudzien*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome 
you came to the right place


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM.........


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dath (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Great introduction bro, your came to the right place to expand your knowledge. You have yourself a great base all around bro. Most would suggest waiting a couple years, see ya on the boards.


----------



## brazey (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Look around.  There is a ton of amazing info here.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pudzian (Feb 17, 2012)

hey lol


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 17, 2012)

hey,welcome!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 17, 2012)

*Glad to have you onboard*

Yes as Dath stated you have a great base.
It's very refreshing to see a person as yourself who wants to learn how to do things effectively and safely. 
We have tons of folks here from all ages and walks of life and we are all willing to share information and opinions.
But your best information will come from you studying all the various sections.
It's always tempting to want to do anabolics but you can go far with proper training, dedication and supplements.
25 years of age is where most would reccomend you start even though in truth many of us didnt heed that advise personally.
Continue to train hard and when you are ready to make that jump to the dark side we are here to help you be safe.


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

what he said ^


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome dude.  I'm a bit older than you, but in the same boat.  I am glad I trained naturally well past age 25, and you will be glad too.  I have a solid base now, and I feel like I'd blow up if I did my first cycle.  Anyone would, but I imagine the quality of muscle would be quite different if you did your cycle now, as opposed to waiting a few more years.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 7, 2012)

You obviously read a lot and plan things out and thats exactly what it takes to make good gains. 
If(when) you do decide to jump in keep it very simple for you'r first go.
Standard basic test e or c at a low dose would be a very wise choice. 
We're all here for you. Train hard, read, work on diet and check out all the sections we have to offer. 
There's so much more to it than most realize.


----------

